# Unitymedia Connect Box



## P2063 (25. April 2017)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Unitymedia Router? Sie haben ihn mir kostenfrei angeboten, weil ich mich in irgendeiner Kundenzufriedenheitsumfrage recht negativ zur WLAN-Qualität geäußert habe. (Kann die schrottige Technicolor Büche jeden Abend mehrmals neu starten wenn sich der Chromecast nicht mehr steuern lässt und verschiedene Handys und Tablets trotz vorhandener Verbindung nicht laden)

Jetzt hab ich interessehalber schon mal die Betriebsanleitung runter geladen, und das ist ja nahezu ein identisches Interface mit exakt den gleichen Einstellungen. Daher würde mich mal ein Erfahrungbericht interessieren wie die neue Box so läuft. Zumindest 2,4 und 5Ghz Wlan scheint man ja jetzt gleichzeitig an haben zu können?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. April 2017)

Ich habe die Connect Box jetzt schon eine Weile, kann mich insoweit nicht Beschweren. Das WLAN ist auf jeden Fall stärker als bei der Fritz Box die ich vorher hatte. Trotz gutem 5 GHz connecten meine Gräte aber jedoch ausschliesslich mit dem 2,4 GHz Netz. Beide Netze laufen Gleichzeitig. Das Webinterface ist Übersichtlich, jedoch die Bootzeit wenn man Änderungen vornimmt recht lang. Gleiches galt für die Erstinbetriebnahme.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

Das Wlan ist wirklich besser liegt wohl daran das 2,4GHz und 5GHz zusammen laufen. Gefühlt bietet der Router weniger Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen, und braucht nach einem Neustart mindestens 5-10 Minuten bis er sich richtig mit dem Internet verbindet.  Naja wenn du ihn umsonst bekommst würde ich ihn nehmen, wenn dein WLAN wirklich so grottig ist. Und stell dich darauf ein das dieses ach so tolle Interface ruckelt und zuckelt. 


Ich hätte da lieber die alte Technocolor kacke wieder, lief einiges stabiler als der Müll.


----------



## JoinRise (25. April 2017)

Kann mich über den Router nicht beschweren , Wlan läuft echt super bei mir , habe zwar nur ein TV Gerät und ein Smartphone. Neustart dauern zwar  ,  und die Einstellungs Möglichkeiten sind echt Minimal  , aber der Router macht was er soll!


----------



## -zEr0- (25. April 2017)

einer der Gründe warum ich mich weigere in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, man bekommt unweigerlich schrottige Hardware aufs Auge gedrückt. Habe noch das "gute alte" Cisco EPC3208 mit eigenem Router dahinter. Die Abschaffung des Routerzwangs ist an sich ne gute Sache, jedoch bringt das ganze nichts wenn Unitymedia Ihre Endgeräte so ausliefern, dass ein Bridge-Modus nicht möglich ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> einer der Gründe warum ich mich weigere in einen neuen Tarif zu wechseln, man bekommt unweigerlich schrottige Hardware aufs Auge gedrückt. Habe noch das "gute alte" Cisco EPC3208 mit eigenem Router dahinter. Die Abschaffung des Routerzwangs ist an sich ne gute Sache, jedoch bringt das ganze nichts wenn Unitymedia Ihre Endgeräte so ausliefern, dass ein Bridge-Modus nicht möglich ist.



So viel ich weiß kannst du doch jetzt deinen eigenen Router direkt hinstellen, muss nur angegeben per Telefon werden und die Zugangsdaten bekommt man doch auch ausgehändigt. Oder liege ich da falsch? Ich war und bin vll sogar noch drauf und dran mir einen eigenen hinzustellen.


----------



## Scubaman (25. April 2017)

Nebenbei ist die ConnectBox auch noch ne kleine Heizung, die für kleinere Räume ausreichend ist. Warum wird das Ding eigentlich so heiß? Am schnellen Prozessor kann es ja nicht liegen...


----------



## -zEr0- (25. April 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß kannst du doch jetzt deinen eigenen Router direkt hinstellen, muss nur angegeben per Telefon werden und die Zugangsdaten bekommt man doch auch ausgehändigt. Oder liege ich da falsch? Ich war und bin vll sogar noch drauf und dran mir einen eigenen hinzustellen.



ja, dazu müsste man die ConnectBox dann jedoch als "reines Modem" betreiben, und da ließt man auf diversen Seiten im Internet, dass das Gerät das so einfach nicht mit sich machen lässt. Bevor das nicht völlig sicher ist, dass man in der ConnectBox das Routing komplett deaktivieren kann, und problemlos dahinter einen eigenen Router hängt, mit dem alles gemanagt wird, bleibe ich wohl beim Alttarif.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> ja, dazu müsste man die ConnectBox dann jedoch als "reines Modem" betreiben, und da ließt man auf diversen Seiten im Internet, dass das Gerät das so einfach nicht mit sich machen lässt. Bevor das nicht völlig sicher ist, dass man in der ConnectBox das Routing komplett deaktivieren kann, und problemlos dahinter einen eigenen Router hängt, mit dem alles gemanagt wird, bleibe ich wohl beim Alttarif.



Also für mich liest sich das bei zumindest bei Blog.Unitymedia zum Thema eigener Router so, das man sich direkt den Router direkt anschließen kann und das die Connect Box nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Man jedoch Mac-Adresse sowie Seriennummer weiter geben muss. Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt einfach falsch?


----------



## -zEr0- (25. April 2017)

jo wenn man z.B. eine Fritzbox 6490 hat, also ein "Modemrouter", dann braucht man die ConnectBox nicht. Dann sollte das so wie von dir beschrieben funktionieren. Wenn man jedoch einen eigenen reinrassigen Router besitzt, benötigt man noch die ConnectBox als "Modem", jedoch hat scheinbar UM die Einstellung aus dem Interface entfernt, das Gerät als "reines Modem" zu verwenden. Da bräuchte man wieder ein separates Modem und scheinbar gibts nicht sonderlich viel dort auf dem Markt, abgesehen von AVM Fritzboxen...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> jo wenn man z.B. eine Fritzbox 6490 hat, also ein "Modemrouter", dann braucht man die ConnectBox nicht. Dann sollte das so wie von dir beschrieben funktionieren. Wenn man jedoch einen eigenen reinrassigen Router besitzt, benötigt man noch die ConnectBox als "Modem", jedoch hat scheinbar UM die Einstellung aus dem Interface entfernt, das Gerät als "reines Modem" zu verwenden. Da bräuchte man wieder ein separates Modem und scheinbar gibts nicht sonderlich viel dort auf dem Markt, abgesehen von AVM Fritzboxen...



Ach so ist das gemeint. Stimmt das ist mir auch aufgefallen das die Bridge Funktion einfach verschwunden ist. 

Kann eigentlich jemand was zu der Unitymedia FritzBox sagen? Ist die wirklich so sehr abgespeckt, so das man gleich die normale Version kaufen sollte?


----------



## Dwayn_E (26. April 2017)

Warum willst du dir unbedingt eine Fritz Box kaufen wenn du doch den kostenlosen von Unitymedia hast?
Stellst du echt  so oft iwas um router um sodass du unbedingt ne Fritz box brauchst? stell dir doch einfach einmal alles ein und spar dir das Geld... deine Leitung kommt ja wohl komplett an...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. April 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir unbedingt eine Fritz Box kaufen wenn du doch den kostenlosen von Unitymedia hast?
> Stellst du echt  so oft iwas um router um sodass du unbedingt ne Fritz box brauchst? stell dir doch einfach einmal alles ein und spar dir das Geld... deine Leitung kommt ja wohl komplett an...




Würde die Connect Box so laufen wie sie soll wäre das auch kein Problem.  Das Ding ist leider instabiler als ein TC7200 Router, zudem bietet es auch fast keine Möglichkeiten. Das Teil ist einfach nur dafür gemacht worden um gerade so zu laufen. Und ja bei mir kommen die vollen 420MBit/s an  Außerdem wollte ich erstmal auf einen Ersatzrouter warten und schauen ob dieser so läuft wie ich mir erhoffe, bevor ich mir entweder die Option dazu buche oder gleich ne Box so kaufe. Da überlege ich mir erstmal zweimal ob ich so viel Geld wirklich ausgeben will.


----------



## robbe (26. April 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Würde die Connect Box so laufen wie sie soll wäre das auch kein Problem.  Das Ding ist leider instabiler als ein TC7200 Router, zudem bietet es auch fast keine Möglichkeiten. Das Teil ist einfach nur dafür gemacht worden um gerade so zu laufen. Und ja bei mir kommen die vollen 420MBit/s an  Außerdem wollte ich erstmal auf einen Ersatzrouter warten und schauen ob dieser so läuft wie ich mir erhoffe, bevor ich mir entweder die Option dazu buche oder gleich ne Box so kaufe. Da überlege ich mir erstmal zweimal ob ich so viel Geld wirklich ausgeben will.


Die Connect Box ist zusammen mit der Fritzbox so ziemlich das stabilste Gerät seit Jahren bei UM. Gibt kaum Probleme damit. Gerade das Wlan ist endlich mal brauchbar und meist sogar besser als bei den  Fritzboxen.


----------



## P2063 (26. April 2017)

Scubaman schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist die ConnectBox auch noch ne kleine Heizung, die für kleinere Räume ausreichend ist. Warum wird das Ding eigentlich so heiß? Am schnellen Prozessor kann es ja nicht liegen...



das frag ich mich bei der Technicolor Büchse auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wenn man da ein Blech drauf legt kann man Spiegeleier braten.



Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir unbedingt eine Fritz Box kaufen wenn du doch den kostenlosen von Unitymedia hast?



Es gibt durchaus Gründe, die für eine Fritzbox sprechen, je nach dem, was man damit machen will. Ich brauch zwar selbst nur einen "dummen" Router und hab noch nicht mal ein Telefon dran hängen, aber vielleicht will man ja die Fritz-Telefone nutzen, den integrierten Anrufbantworter, das Fax oder USB Geräte dran anschließen? Aber selbst wenn man nur so simple Sachen wie DMZ oder IP Forwarding machen will gibt das Standardzeug von UM ja bereits auf.


----------



## Hitcher82 (28. April 2017)

Ich bin mit der ConnectBox sehr zufrieden. Aber hatte vorher leider auch den TC 7200 Schrott. Habe nun besseren Wlan Empfang wo vorher keiner war. Die Box steht unauffällig in der Ecke und wird auch nicht übermäßig warm (jemand anderes hier meinte ja die heizt sein Zimmer mit  ).
Also vom TC7200 würde ich immer wieder wechseln aber ne FritzBox wäre mir am liebsten da die Einstellungen der ConnectBox arg beschränkt sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2017)

warum verwendet man eigentlich so einen Schrott? Für euren neuen Tarif kauft ihr einfach ein Docis 3 Modem. Dahinter kommt dann ein NatRouter, wenn man mehrere Geräte nutzen möchte. Diese Unitymeida DInger können nichts. EIn Cisco Docsis Modem und ein TPLink WR841ND ist eine viel bessere Kombination. KOstent weniger als eine Fritte, man kann an den TP Link (wichtig Endung ND!) auch andere Antennen wie Richtfunkantennen für WLAN anschliessen. Der einzige Vorteil vom Unitymedia Krüppel ist der Zugang zum Wifispot, wenn man das braucht.


----------



## robbe (29. April 2017)

Dann mach mal einen Vorschlag für ein technisch aktuell, frei käufliches, reines Modem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2017)

Cisco EPC3212 wäre ne Möglichkeit. Gibts in der Bucht.
Oder auch Cisco EPC3208


----------



## robbe (29. April 2017)

Solche veralteten Geräte würd ich mir nicht mehr kaufen. Zumal die Bucht Geräte zu 99% Providerbestände sind und nicht freigeschaltet werden.

Und selbst wenn man ein freies erwischt, entsprechenen die Teile nicht den technischen Vorgaben von UM für ein eigenes Gerät und werden sowieso nicht frei geschaltet.


----------



## SchattenBo (10. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen, 

bei mir kam heute auch ein Brief an von Unitymedia, dass ich als treuer Bestandskunde zusätzlich die Connect Box erhalten könnte. (3Play Horizon Receiver bleibt erhalten)
Ohne Aufpreis, ohne Änderung, ohne Initiierung oder Beschwerde von mir vorher. Klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut.... nur traue eigentlich solchen Unternehmen nie, wenn sie mir etwas kostenlos geben möchten xD
ich prüfe das gerade ein wenig, aber ein Nachteil sehe ich im Moment nicht drin, ihn anzufordern....

grüße
Bo


edit: Aktuell habe ich IPv4 .....kann es sein, dass ich durch die Connect Box dann auf IPv6 geschoben werde?
edit2 : Die Aktion gab es bereits in der Schweiz/Österreich , wo man sehr viel schlechtes in Foren darüber liest (Aber da wo es funktioniert, wird ja meist auch nicht geschrieben darüber)

Werde es mir mal die Tage überlegen


----------



## Pladdaah (10. Mai 2017)

-zEr0- schrieb:


> jo wenn man z.B. eine Fritzbox 6490 hat, also ein "Modemrouter", dann braucht man die ConnectBox nicht. Dann sollte das so wie von dir beschrieben funktionieren. Wenn man jedoch einen eigenen reinrassigen Router besitzt, benötigt man noch die ConnectBox als "Modem", jedoch hat scheinbar UM die Einstellung aus dem Interface entfernt, das Gerät als "reines Modem" zu verwenden. Da bräuchte man wieder ein separates Modem und scheinbar gibts nicht sonderlich viel dort auf dem Markt, abgesehen von AVM Fritzboxen...



reines Modem = bridged Mode - läuft bei mir ohne Mucken


----------



## SchattenBo (11. Mai 2017)

Update zu dem Subthema mit der Connection Box. (nicht vom TE)
Wenn diese durch die Aktion in Anspruch genommen wird, wird der Internet Anschluss von IPv4 auf IPv6 (DS Light) umgestellt (Laut Kundensupport).
Wer also noch seine IPv4 Adresse hat, sollte dies nicht in Anspruch nehmen, falls er sie behalten möchte.

Grüße
Bo


----------



## robbe (11. Mai 2017)

Stimmt so nicht. Aktuell ist es reiner Zufall ob die IPv4 bei einem Hardwarewechsel bleibt oder nicht. Tendenziell ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie bleibt, größer.
Und wenn sie doch weg ist klappt es aktuell meistens auch noch, sich wieder zurückstellen zu lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2017)

Bin auch am überlegen mir die zuschicken zu lassen.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht, ob ich IPv4 oder 6 habe.
Wo kann ich das nachgucken?


----------



## robbe (11. Mai 2017)

Seit wann bist du Kunde und welches Gerät hast du jetzt?


----------



## SchattenBo (11. Mai 2017)

Auf der Seite hier kann man prüfen lassen, was man hat   :
IPv6-Test

Gut Möglich , das Robbe recht hat und du dein IPv4 behalten würdest. Mir wurde zumindest vom Kundensupport es so erzählt, aber ob das so einheitlich bei dennen ist, ist ja auch fraglich.
Ruf einfach ruhig selbst mal dort an und frag nach, wie es sich ändert.

PS: IPv4 ist nur wichtig, wenn du von außen auf deine Geräte in deinem Heimnetzwerk zugreifen möchtest. Mit IPv6 geht es theoretisch weitaus besser, jedoch wird kein reines IPv6 eingesetzt, sondern DS Light, womit es nicht möglich ist.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du Kunde und welches Gerät hast du jetzt?


Kunde seit 7 Jahren, aber bin zwischendurch umgezogen, falls das nen Unterschied macht.
Momentan hab ich den Horizon Recorder mit nem WLAN Router hinten dran.
Da die Connect Box aber umsonst ist und nur fürs Internet herhalten muss, ist das ne Überlegung wert.
Vor allem da die 5GHz ac kann.

Edit:
Den Test mache ich nachher zuhause.
Von aussen auf mein Netzwerk zugreifen tue ich eh nicht und hoste auch keine Server bei Spielen.
Also kann mir das im moment ja relativ egal sein.


----------



## SchattenBo (11. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich den Horizon Recorder mit nem WLAN Router hinten dran.


Dann wirst du mit Sicherheit IPv6 haben.
Horizon kann nämlich nur von sich aus IPv4, daher haben eigentlich alle, welche ein zusätzliches Router/Modem angeschlossen sind IPv6.
Frage ist eben, was an der Dose davon hängt.
(falls ich das hinten dran richtig rum gedeutet habe xD)


----------



## robbe (11. Mai 2017)

Mit der Horizon hast du immer IPv4, die ist zu doof für IPv6. Wenn du jetzt die Connect Box dazu nimmst, ist es wiegesagt reiner Zufall ob du da auch ne IPv4 drauf bekommst. Habs aber in genau solchen Fällen schon sehr oft gesehn.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2017)

SchattenBo schrieb:


> Dann wirst du mit Sicherheit IPv6 haben.
> Horizon kann nämlich nur von sich aus IPv4, daher haben eigentlich alle, welche ein zusätzliches Router/Modem angeschlossen sind IPv6.
> Frage ist eben, was an der Dose davon hängt.
> (falls ich das hinten dran richtig rum gedeutet habe xD)



Der Router erstetzt ja nur das grauenhafte WLAN von Horizon, das Modem läuft trotzdem weiter über Horizon.

Edit:
Habe IPv4.


----------



## Apokh (16. Mai 2017)

Also ich würde mir die Connectbox aus folgenden Punkten nicht antun. Wir waren vorher bei Telecolumbus wo alles super lief, dann Umstellung von der Wohnungsgesellschaft auf Unitymedia.

* Das Ding braucht ewig zum rebooten
* Änderungen in der Weboberfläche extrem langsam
* Es kam zumindest bei uns oft vor, daß wohl etwas am Kabelnetz gemacht wurde und dann jemand bei uns anrief. Wir konnten denjenigen hören, er uns aber nicht. Also reboot und dann ging es erst wieder.
* Hat für meinen Geschmack etwas zu wenig Funktionen.

Momentan gibt es ja leider nur die Fritzbox cable, oder man nimmt eben das Unitymediateil und hängt dort noch seinen eigenen Router dran. Bald soll auch von TP-Link ein Kabelmodemrouter Archer CR700v rauskommen. Siehe Computerbase Artikel TP-Link Archer CR700v
Sobald derem Kabelmodemrouter draußen ist werde ich mir diesen besorgen, denn die ConnectBox->Routerlösung und Wlan Abdeckung mit diesen hat sehr gut funktioniert. Vor allen Dingen war das Teil um einiges schneller.
Die Box->Router Sache hat nur einen Haken, denn man hat zwei statt nur ein Gerät rumsetehen welches auch in die Steckdose muß. Und wir alle wissen ja wie knapp das bei manchen werden kann *g*.


----------

